# Food Safety News - 03/07/2021 ....FDA reminds baby food industry to follow the regulations for lead, other toxins



## daveomak.fs (Mar 7, 2021)

*FDA reminds baby food industry to follow the regulations for lead, other toxins*
By News Desk on Mar 07, 2021 12:05 am In response to a recent congressional report about lead and other toxins in baby food, the Food and Drug Administration has posted a public notice and included a link to an industry letter sent by Susan T. Mayne, director of the Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition. Mayne’s letter cites federal regulations chapter and... Continue Reading


*Scientists study role of snails in parasites that pose public health threat*
By News Desk on Mar 07, 2021 12:03 am Researchers have increased knowledge of the lifecycle of some parasites by studying snails in Thailand. These parasites can cause severe infections in humans who consume raw or improperly cooked fish that have fed on infected snails. Parasitic flatworms were found to use several species of thiarid snails, commonly found in freshwater environments in Southeast Asia,... Continue Reading


----------

